# Need help Fast!



## Austin (Sep 30, 2007)

Well as I arrived at work yesterday, I was unfortunately informed that I, and a few others are being laid off partially due to the economic situation effecting business. This puts a bad stop to my plans and how I am going to pay for college for the fall semester! So, I am hoping that some kind soul on this forum can help me out, considering the situation... I'm sure a lot of you can imagine the dissapointment as some of you may have ended up in the same situation as I have.. So if anyone has any information of job openings in the pensacola area, or if you could help me exclusively, this info will be GREATLY appreciated. I have a wide range of experience in sales\customer service and can operate some machinery. Primarily looking for something with fairly flexible hours. I AM NOT AFRAID OF WORK! Contact me via PM or call me at (850)341-8230. Thanks a bunch... :bowdown


----------

